# Monaro 427 Tails Installed



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Just got these in from Australia, the original Holden Monaro 427 black tail lamps. arty: Haven't really seen anyone w/ these yet, there pretty much the same as stock 06's except w/o the extra red side reflector. Install was pretty easy since they come w/ the bulbs and harness, just had to trim the harness a bit to get it to clip in. I also added a k&n cai last week as wel. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice brother!!! looks like a nice factory fit! I see you held off driving it in the rain to the ole post office to pick them up! :lol: She is lookin' clean.

The K & N is looking pretty tight as well! Are ya still liking those flowmasters? I also noticed you had some wiring wire tied to the strut tower bar, is that from your hellicous stereo system? 

So what is next? Headers, cam ?


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks man!! Yeah, didn't wanna take her out in the rain yesterday so I picked them up today from the post office- im getting like you now dude :lol: Besides, I had a car show today at whiskey cafe and didn't feel like re-washing her :willy: Lights fit perfect, just had to trim the connector a bit and the k&n install was flawless. Yeah man, still loving the flows, get compliments all the time when I'm out driving. Haha, yeah the wire on the strut tower brace is my 4 gauge power wire for the system man, it didn't used to sag in the middle like that, I'll have to see if I can tighten it back up instead of putting another black zip tie to hold it. Next up is a rear sway bar w/ bushings, endlink bushings, ngk plugs, msd wires, billet arrow emblems front/back, front spoiler and that superchips programmer of yours  After that then prob headers, cam and a full dyno tune.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

look nice with black and the SAP...
Bill


----------



## Ram Air IV (Jul 30, 2007)

Gorgeous car. I'm looking for complete sap kit for my pbm. clean looking.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Ram Air IV said:


> Gorgeous car. I'm looking for complete sap kit for my pbm. clean looking.


Thanks ram!! :cheers It's gonna be hard finding a complete sap kit these days. You'll probably have to piece it together. Hit up the parts for sale section of this forum and the "other" one, ebay and cleveland-pick-a-part. I cracked a side skirt last year and it cost me almost $900 to get it replaced!! :willy: 500 for the skirt from a dealer in California plus shipping, prime and paint, hardware and installation. Good luck in your search, post up some pics.


----------

